# Halloween Costumes...



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 7, 2011)

So Logan decided he was going to try on his costume early this year! With all the zombies in the movies these days, he thought he would give it a shot, wearing nothing but hopper entrails! LOL. He has lately taken to ripping apart his food instead of swallowing it whole. ;o)




loganween by Photocub77, on Flickr


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 7, 2011)

LOL ewww. Thats awesome


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Sep 7, 2011)

_Lol and Ewww x2  it's the tegu Lady Ga Ga._


----------



## Kebechet (Sep 7, 2011)

Lol Ewwwww! I'm lucky Link is such a clean eater XD


----------



## Gedy (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha funny to see antoher messy ! Spunky likes to make sure his food is realy dead too


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah, I think he got some on me too LOL, maybe I should go back to feeding fuzzies when he gets whole prey. ;o)


----------



## ragnew (Sep 7, 2011)

Haha, nice pic!!! They definitely enjoy their meals!!!


----------

